# Listen up people plls, i just order something i forgot that fantastic and in d mail



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Secular songs & dances from medieval ages 6 cds on brilliant, * *looks incredably awesome, 6 cds, a box-set , are you kidding me at a fairly cheap price , oh.. Brilliant Classical i love you ,wow most be super duper, mondo supremo..

I have memory lost to medication for anxiety and anguish so i have , memorry lost, i did not remenber ordering this but it's comming my way...

Someone have exactly this,do a spoiler rate this box--set please, i allready have from brilliant the combo carmina burana carl orff version and modo antiquo, but this ladie's & gentelmens is six cds, woahh, i love box-set, so what do you think of this purchase.

Im a big fan of the works CARMINA BURANUS CODEX AND CARL ORFF ORIIGINAL TRILOGY, PROOF HIS I HAVE NAXOS BREWED OF THEM MEDIEVAL AND ANTIQUE, AND CLEMENCIC CYCLE OF CARMINA BURANA MEDIEVAL see.
*

I receive lately carmina burana combo Off & Modo Antiquo , this was the point of iceberg now im on to a real treet, dont you think so..

:tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I didn't know about this release. Looks interesting ...
https://www.amazon.com/Secular-Songs-Dances-Middle-Ages/dp/B01LZ2D49M
https://www.brilliantclassics.com/articles/s/secular-songs-dances-from-the-middle-ages/

I agree that Clemencic in Carmina Burana was a quite exceptional release. At least for some time, it became quite rare too.

edit - I now bought one.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I agree that Clemencic in Carmina Burana was a quite exceptional release. At least for some time, it became quite rare too.

edit - I now bought one.*

amen to this Joen_cph , clemencic was awesome for quite a while, still enjoy itt.
take care


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking forward to receiving it!
Also, my Medieval collection is not that big.


----------

